# Super Smooth,My Latest Acquistion



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This arrived today (sorry not my photo)...










Great looking, classic `40s/50s style but the really cool thing about it is the sweeping second hand which is as smooth as a hummer B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to metion this is a modern reproduction :wink2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Mach....reminds me of being back in the workshop at BroomWade!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Rodger we had a couple of Big BroomWade compressors at T RR L..


----------

